# Spicing up the ride, have you done this?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Was getting a little bored of Rockland, so tomorrow I'm taking the train up to Pougkeepsie armed with my Garmin and going to explore Peekamoose up in Ulster County. Anyone ever just hop on the train and so a solo ride away from home?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Made it back from my ride. Despite some Garmin issues that prevented my using the TCX file bringing cycling back to the dark ages of navigating by sheet, this is such an awesome ride. Not only is the scenery spectacular but barely a car to be seen except when crossing between New Paltz and Poughkeepsie.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Trek_5200 said:


> Made it back from my ride. Despite some Garmin issues that prevented my using the TCX file bringing cycling back to the dark ages of navigating by sheet, this is such an awesome ride. Not only is the scenery spectacular but barely a car to be seen except when crossing between New Paltz and Poughkeepsie.


Sounds cool, glad you had a good ride. I really need to branch out. I'm pretty comfortable out here on Staten Island, but more open rides are beckoning to me.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I did that this spring. Took the ferry to Martha's Vineyard one Friday and the next took the ferry to Nantucket. Very nice plus I got there before the vacationers did.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you get a chance, there is nice riding along the Delaware in Ulster County. Personally been meaning to head further west and maybe ride back.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I went to ride out by a friend in western NJ. I had my girl drop me and the bike off at the train station. bought a ticket, boarded train half way and was denied acess by a conductor who said "sorry you can't bring the bike on it's crowded" while giving the we're pulling away signal. and off the train went. I stood there somewhat confused at what just happened and then dialed my girl for a pickup.

she drove half way, my buddy drove out half way. had a great weekend of riding and took the train back to NYC (NJ morristown line, I think). The ride back wasn't bad! I had the bike next to me, AC humming, phone out. 1.5 hours flew by and I was back at the station for a pickup. So yes, I can now say that I've taken a train to go biking.
RE: Garmin: did you drop the new file into the "NEW FILES" directory, or did you drop it into courses? manually added files need to be dropped into new files so they can be processed and placed into the course folder...after that it's turn by turn magic.

I went to customer service to ask why I was denied access and she threw a brochure at me and told me to go educate myself. The decision whether a person may board with the bike rests with the conductor, and is obviously very subjective. Getting left at the station with no transport back to my house was not a good feeling.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

9W9W said:


> I went to ride out by a friend in western NJ. I had my girl drop me and the bike off at the train station. bought a ticket, boarded train half way and was denied acess by a conductor who said "sorry you can't bring the bike on it's crowded" while giving the we're pulling away signal. and off the train went. I stood there somewhat confused at what just happened and then dialed my girl for a pickup.
> 
> she drove half way, my buddy drove out half way. had a great weekend of riding and took the train back to NYC (NJ morristown line, I think). The ride back wasn't bad! I had the bike next to me, AC humming, phone out. 1.5 hours flew by and I was back at the station for a pickup. So yes, I can now say that I've taken a train to go biking.
> RE: Garmin: did you drop the new file into the "NEW FILES" directory, or did you drop it into courses? manually added files need to be dropped into new files so they can be processed and placed into the course folder...after that it's turn by turn magic.
> ...


Bikes are not allowed at rush hour i believe. Otherwise they should be ok. But customer service on NJ Transit is hit or strike out. Miss is too kind. Great riding from Morristown. Personally if i stay local that is where i want to retire. City amenities and great cycling. Close enough to ok skiing. 

For Garmin i always use the new files folder. 

Maybe electronics just don't like me.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

NJBiker72 said:


> Great riding from Morristown.


I suggest you try some rides west & south (western Somerset County & all of Hunterdon) & north & west. Traffic, road conditions & road design are horrible around Morristown. My local club (MAFW) has daily rides out of Loantaka & each time I ride there, I remind myself not to return. On weekend club rides, I often talk with other riders who live in the area & they agree - only ride there when you must - many better options ...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RL7836 said:


> I suggest you try some rides west & south (western Somerset County & all of Hunterdon) & north & west. Traffic, road conditions & road design are horrible around Morristown. My local club (MAFW) has daily rides out of Loantaka & each time I ride there, I remind myself not to return. On weekend club rides, I often talk with other riders who live in the area & they agree - only ride there when you must - many better options ...


Oh sure. It is not the city of Morristown but real easy to get to good roads from there. I love Califon/Tewksbury area. But aside from riding I think there is a little more to do in Morristown.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

This wasn't rush hour. It was July 3rd, 10AM heading OUT of the city. The guy simply said, too crowded and closed the door in front of me. There was a bicycle icon on the schedule so technically bikes were allowed. I didn't think the train was crowded at all as I watched the wagons pull into the station. Clearly, the guy had a bad day. What's bothersome is that his actions blew the credibility of NJT as it pertains to transporting myself with a bike.

I like riding in the Green Township, NJ - Andover - Blairstown area. Car traffic is minimal and terrain is just right. I head south if I want more meadows and flats, I head west if I want desolate hills. I did a ride by the delaware water gap on the NJ side... I remember riding for 30 minutes and not seeing a single person! It was fantastic...flying down empty forest roads...western NJ is a nice change from NYC and Bergen county


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

9W9W said:


> This wasn't rush hour. It was July 3rd, 10AM heading OUT of the city. The guy simply said, too crowded and closed the door in front of me. There was a bicycle icon on the schedule so technically bikes were allowed. I didn't think the train was crowded at all as I watched the wagons pull into the station. Clearly, the guy had a bad day. What's bothersome is that his actions blew the credibility of NJT as it pertains to transporting myself with a bike.
> 
> I like riding in the Green Township, NJ - Andover - Blairstown area. Car traffic is minimal and terrain is just right. I head south if I want more meadows and flats, I head west if I want desolate hills. I did a ride by the delaware water gap on the NJ side... I remember riding for 30 minutes and not seeing a single person! It was fantastic...flying down empty forest roads...western NJ is a nice change from NYC and Bergen county


Write to NJT. Not that it will do any good but maybe enough compliants will.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I went to customer service. The person sitting there looked comatose. Without making eye contact she handed me a booklet and muttered something about conductor's discretion. To hell with that. The only phonecall I am making is to AMEX to get the $14.25 charge reversed.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

9W9W said:


> Well I went to customer service. The person sitting there looked comatose. Without making eye contact she handed me a booklet and muttered something about conductor's discretion. To hell with that. The only phonecall I am making is to AMEX to get the $14.25 charge reversed.


I've heard it is conductor's discretion as well. The NYCC when doing rides with large groups will even alert Metro North of plans to bring riders with bikes to avoid unpleasant situations. And while cyclists can be refused boarding, it is not typical.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I usually drive, but then I already live in the suburbs so taking a train would rarely be convenient.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

If you have not read it, I suggest checking out the site, Riding the Catskills | Gravel road cycling rides and routes in Ulster, Dutchess, Greene, Delaware, Orange, and Rockland Counties, New York
(riding the catskills). Been reading it for the past year, and it's really encouraged me to ride further North. I've only done Devil's Kitchen and Peekamoose so far, but I've signed up for a Mini Gunks ride later this Summer sponsored by the Mid-Hudson bike club.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

When you go through the effort of researching and riding a new bike route, it's a shame to do it just once, so I went back and did the Peekamoose loop from Poughkeepsie a second time. So much fun!!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Took Metro North and did a Peekamoose solo century from Poughkeepsie. I've only done Devil's Kitchen as part of the Catskill Grand Fondo and this ride, but its hard to imagine a nicer ride.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

There was a guy with a regular bike on a rush-hour morning train a couple of months ago. The conductor just told him not to do that again. I was intrigued and told the cyclist, "I've always wanted to bring my bike on during rush hour!" 

I've brought the bike on the 5:29am train into work, and ridden it home, but now we can park bikes overnight in the garage, so no off-peak train necessary for a one-way ride. 

Nothing will humble you faster than schlepping a bike on mass transit. I've been hated on by an old man, reprimanded by a conductor (not a big deal), yelled at by a token booth clerk in the subway, and yelled at by a subway conductor.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I took a day off and took the train from Harlem to Poughkeepsie and back. Conductors and passengers were all nice. Even got a few compliments on my Colnago.


----------

